# Help with dads grave



## Verdenala (Oct 20, 2013)

Our dad is buried in British cemetery just outside Erimi. 
We are terribly upset to learn that he still does not have a headstone after being buried there for 19months. 
His wife should have sorted this but clearly hasn't been bothered so we want to do it instead. 
Our dilemma is that we do not know who the funeral directors were. 
They were a company based in Nicosia but we cannot remember th name. Does anyone know how we can find this out please?
Would appreciate any help with this 
Thanks


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your predicament. It sounds like you attended the funeral but dont remember the name of the funeral director. May I suggest the (perhaps obvious) route of checking cyprusyellow pages or on Google, where several names come up which may jog your memory? There are several funeral service/finance companies but usually one or two will actually carry out the service


----------



## Verdenala (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks but we don't live Cyprus so we don't have access to th yellow pages. I've tried googling to like you say 'jog th memory' but there were only a handful of suggestions and none looked right. 
Is there maybe a website you can suggest that would list them possibly?
I'm sure there aren't that many and I will just ring round them all if I have too but a definitive list would be a good work base to start. I've tried sourcing contact details of th cemetery to see if they can help but again have drawn a blank there too.
He died in hospital in Nicosia so it was a company based in Nicosia that was used too. 
I have rang the hospital but they don't understand what I am askin of them


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Can you ask his wife?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Verdenala said:


> Our dad is buried in British cemetery just outside Erimi. We are terribly upset to learn that he still does not have a headstone after being buried there for 19months.


There is a 'sticky' thread in this Forum called 'Funerals in Cyprus'. It may be worth reading as there are some aspects of burial which are alien to us, but may explain why there is no headstone after this length of time...


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Verdenala said:


> Thanks but we don't live Cyprus so we don't have access to th yellow pages. I've tried googling to like you say 'jog th memory' but there were only a handful of suggestions and none looked right.
> Is there maybe a website you can suggest that would list them possibly?
> I'm sure there aren't that many and I will just ring round them all if I have too but a definitive list would be a good work base to start. I've tried sourcing contact details of th cemetery to see if they can help but again have drawn a blank there too.
> He died in hospital in Nicosia so it was a company based in Nicosia that was used too.
> I have rang the hospital but they don't understand what I am askin of them


I have just found the following information previously given to me some months ago, you could try:

"As requested, find below details of the administrator of the British Cemetery in Kolossi:

Administrator: (British Cemetery Kolossi)
Mr Keith Shonfeld MBE Tel: 25934602
39A Elias Venezi, Ypsonas, 4180 Limassol Mob: 99921290
[email protected] "

- Erimi and Kolossi are adjacent villages and there is only one British Cemetery as I know of.
- I don't know these persons but if you mention your Dad's name and burial date they may have a record of who the funeral service company was. By the way, cyprusyellowpages.com is a website, and gives archangel for example as one of several funeral service providers from Nicosia/Limassol. I'm sure any one of them would oblige with a quote for a headstone? Best of luck to you in your mission.


----------



## Verdenala (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks but I have looked on that thread but its not really relevant to what I'm looking for. 
We were told that by the wife at th time of th funeral that a headstone had been ordered but we had to wait around 6months for th dirt to settle before one could be erected. Since so much time has passed we now believe she didn't bother ordering one or paying for one. We believe this to be th case since th grave has not been maintained at all despite living locally. 
We just want to speak to th funeral directors to establish what th issue is and to arrange a headstone for our fathers grave as he rightly deserves. 

And no, th wife is not able to help hence all th trouble we are now going through 😔


----------



## Verdenala (Oct 20, 2013)

I have rang the hospital but they don't understand what I am askin of them
I have just found the following information previously given to me some months ago, you could try:

"As requested, find below details of the administrator of the British Cemetery in Kolossi:

Administrator: (British Cemetery Kolossi)
Mr Keith Shonfeld MBE Tel: 25934602
39A Elias Venezi, Ypsonas, 4180 Limassol Mob: 99921290

Thanku so much!
This is exactly th kind of lead I was looking for. 
I googled kolossi but no contact details came up. 
If I could get over to Cyprus I could probebly drive to th directors as I know th island pretty well but being stuck here makes it so much harder. 
Most grateful to you, thanku


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I have tried to get a list for you from Yellow Pages but disgracefully CYTA's Yellow Pages search facility returns no results for anything.

This however may help: Nicosia District Funeral Homes

Pete


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Maureen Watt of Angel Guardians +357 26222993 may also be able to guide you through the process. It is she who prepared the article for me in the sticky.


----------



## Verdenala (Oct 20, 2013)

Pam n Dave said:


> Maureen Watt of Angel Guardians +357 26222993 may also be able to guide you through the process. It is she who prepared the article for me in the sticky.





PeteandSylv said:


> I have tried to get a list for you from Yellow Pages but disgracefully CYTA's Yellow Pages search facility returns no results for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


Thanku yes it does.
I did a search and got this same page but there was only 3 on th first page, when you clicked to view next page the URL was lost. This gives me a few more to go at so thanku and thanku all for your very kind help xx


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

bencooper said:


> I have just found the following information previously given to me some months ago, you could try:
> 
> "As requested, find below details of the administrator of the British Cemetery in Kolossi:
> 
> ...


The Administrator of the British Cemetery (Kolossi) is now stated to be Steven Simmons, +357 96270173 or +357 25952320. In his absence, contact Maj. Charles Groves, 25932691


----------

